# VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP driver updates??? HELP



## lfd3

where can i find updates for this driver? VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP driver. i have the 6.14.0010.0194 version, and i need to update to the 6.14.0010.0226 version. I have looked everywhere. On their website:http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160, i dont know which driver it is to install and upgrade. My games keep crashing and it kant hurt to update things. Please HELP!!!!! Thanks

(if that link doesnt work, try this, copy and paste it: viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160)


----------



## UncleMacro

You have to know what motherboard chipset you've got to pick the correct UniChrome driver. If you don't know your chipset then you can use CPU-Z to find out. Run CPU-Z and go to the "Mainboard" tab. Your chipset is listed in the "Chipset" field. That chipset tells you which of the links to use on this page.


----------



## ebackhus

The latest drivers apply to the K8*800/890 chipsets. I just upgraded to those recently.


----------



## lfd3

UncleMacro said:


> You have to know what motherboard chipset you've got to pick the correct UniChrome driver. If you don't know your chipset then you can use CPU-Z to find out. Run CPU-Z and go to the "Mainboard" tab. Your chipset is listed in the "Chipset" field. That chipset tells you which of the links to use on this page.


how do i run CPU-Z? what do i have to type in where to find the info/get it to run?


----------



## UncleMacro

You just download it from here, unzip it, and run it. This page is for updating chipset drivers but it explains in detail how to run CPU-Z and has a screenshot of where it shows you your chipset.


----------



## lfd3

Thanks guys. i figured it out.


----------



## mjordan552

Search for and download SP26437.exe from www.hp.com. It says "update for via s3g unichrome igp driver" but having a previous version is not required. Just click the .exe and let it install. 

You'd think in all the Internet somebody would provide this driver without it being such a hassle


----------

